# flex in floor



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions before I drop the grey tank so I can see the underside. All of a sudden we have a little flex in the floor in the bathroom. I took off the access panel by the tub and there is no water damage and the floor itself is in great shape it just flexes about 1/4" in an area about 2' x 1' between the tub and toilet. I don't know if a fastener came loose or if there is a shim that popped out or what, any suggestions?? Thanks so much in advance.
Nate


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

There can be so many causes. All of which mean you have to take a lot of effort to figure out what to do next:

- water damage some how
- not enough support
- wood rot somehow which weakens the floor over time
- improper bracing
- poor construction

These have all been reported by some of my RV friends who have looked into their problems. Some were fixed under warranty, but most occur after the warranty ends (just like they plan it) and the owners take care of it themselves or have some RV place do it for them.

My large RV has a few places of creaking and squeaking but no weak spots to speak of. We tolerate the creaking and squeaking since it doesn't bother us too much and other folks we camp with, their trailers do the same thing.

Your flexing sounds serious and you'll do right to drop things down and take a look. Allow lots of time and when messing with the tanks be patience and make sure the tanks are cleaned out real good to keep the smells and ugliness to a minimum.

Please post what you find and what you do. This is always good information to know about especially when you fix it. The best of luck on your resolution.


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I was planning on working on it today but the nonstop rain changed my plans. I was looking at it last night and the problem seems to be that there is a seam in the flooring that should be better supported. The bathroom is at the back of the camper and it looks as I may get lucky, the spot where the flexing is happening is about 4" before the grey tank. The floor is in great shape, I was able to take off the access panel to under the tub and removed the linoleum under the vanity to check (all right in the problem area) I went to my lumberyard today and got a couple treated 2x8's, plan is to cut and notch to fit in-between the frames and attach them thus adding support to the floor spot in question. All this sounds great in theory, as soon as the rain stops I will get to work on it and let you all know.
Nate


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty good plan. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*floor bracing*

When we got our first toy hauler I was surprised at how solid the floor was compared to travel trailers but then found out the floors have to be account what's loaded into them. Good luck on your fix and yes do let us know how it comes out.


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I am done now!! I had to remove the black tank and added 3 strips of steel 1/4"x4" by 4' to the underside of the floor. It worked great because I was able to put it over the frame member in the back, across a treated 2x8 that I cut to fit between the i-beam frame, over the two crossmembers that hold the black tank in, and over another 2x8. I secured everything inplace with angle iron and siliconed all the seams. All this to support a 24"x36" area. I still don't really know what happened but I think there might have been a spline between the floor panels that cracked or something, any other idea's?? It is stable as can be now so I am happy-now to leave for camping after church on Sunday!!! Thanks again,
Nate


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Good job. Thanks for the explanation. It's hard to say how the weakness occurred but it can sure be comforting to know that your repairs are better than what was original. Such is the facts of RVing. I have made many slight improvements in my rig too. It is puzzling that company does things the way they do.


----------

